

JavaScript CPU cache snooper can use L3-cache for keylogger and mouse events - highmastdon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/21/cache_creeps_can_spy_on_web_histories_for_80_of_net_users/

======
TheLoneWolfling
There's so much wrong with running semi-arbitrary obfuscated code from random
other people. And yet so many people do it every day without a second thought.

